# Station de charge Apple Watch



## Daniel22 (12 Avril 2021)

J’ai fait le bon choix d’avoir prit la station de charge magnétique pour Apple Watch à 79 euros au lieux de prendre le Magsafe duo ?

Je vais normalement recevoir demain le produit


----------

